# Bologna 2008



## hodgedob

Hi, I have lived near to Como for the past 10 months, and am now considering a move to Bologna for work reasons, can anyone offer me any advice on whether it is a good move? How much do flats cost (1 person), restaurants, drinks?

What is the lifestyle like? Is there an expat scene? Any sports clubs, I play football so would love to find a team playing there....

etc etc etc etc etc 

Would like to meet anybody who knows about the area, wants to meet up for a beer/coffee.

Paul - 29 yr old English


----------



## Nancy Beacham

Hi Paul - I don't know Bologna, but do know the Como area - where are you living? Where do you work now?

Nancy


----------



## hodgedob

*hi*

hi Nancy,

yea i know Como pretty well now, its fantastic!! I am still living 12km from como at the moment. I work at Parker Hannifin in Veniano, Lombardia at the moment. How about you?

Paul


----------



## Nancy Beacham

We have stayed in Varenna a lot, and in Argegno, so have seen both sides of the lake. We were planning to buy an apartment in Perledo or Bellano until the dollar dropped. We also really like Lecco - great shopping.

Now, we can't do it unless we can somehow find work. Are you EU?


----------

